# GELI kernel panic



## engywook (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,

I got a kernel panic a few days ago. I think it was after I started a ZFS scrub: 


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 2; apic id = 02
fault virtual address = 0xffffffff81f53b10
fault code    = supervisor read instruction, page not present
instruction pointer = 0x20:0xffffffff81f53b10
stack pointer         = 0x28:0xffffff82be890720
frame pointer         = 0x28:0xffffff82be890760
code segment    = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
      = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags  = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process   = 892 (g_eli[2] gpt/disk4)
trap number   = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 2
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff809208a6 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
#1 0xffffffff808ea8be at panic+0x1ce
#2 0xffffffff80bd8240 at trap_fatal+0x290
#3 0xffffffff80bd857d at trap_pfault+0x1ed
#4 0xffffffff80bd8b9e at trap+0x3ce
#5 0xffffffff80bc315f at calltrap+0x8
#6 0xffffffff81759375 at swcr_process+0x1d5
#7 0xffffffff817582ab at crypto_invoke+0x6b
#8 0xffffffff8175871d at crypto_dispatch+0xdd
#9 0xffffffff8175393b at g_eli_crypto_run+0x16b
#10 0xffffffff8174c312 at g_eli_worker+0x442
#11 0xffffffff808bb9ef at fork_exit+0x11f
#12 0xffffffff80bc368e at fork_trampoline+0xe
```

After the kernel panic GELI won't accept my key. Guess that's what you get for not backing up the key. Am I ****ed or is there some way to "cleanly detach" that might solve my problem? I am not very familiar with GELI.

Running 9.1-RELEASE with ZFS and RAIDZ2 on top of the encrypted disks. It is also running on VMware ESXI 5.1. memtest86 has run for 30+ hours without errors. I have however gotten checksum errors on all disks in the RAIDZ2.

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------

